# Tips For Extreme Humidity?



## cbrian

Well, our place isn't doing do well as to keeping the recommended 50-60 relative humidity. Sometimes it spikes up to 75%, sometimes down to 40%. Not only is it irritating my skin, it is irritating my cello. My cello became unglued as an effect to the weather several times, what do you do to maintain a reasonable environment? Oh and, I do not keep my cello in my case, I have a stand right in my room. Any ideas, or do I just have to keep it in a case?


----------



## RonP

Get a dehumidifier and set it around 40%. A hygrometer may also help you monitor relative humidity in your house.


----------

